# Can u help me check these parts are compatible



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

i am a first time builder and i am building this computer for myself these are the parts that i want however i need help to check these are all compatible with each other if they are not could u suggest a similar priced/performance part that does please i think they all are accept i am not sure about the power supply

Asus M2N4-SLI (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)
Maxtor Diamondmax 20 160GB STM3160211AS SATA-II 2MB Cache - OEM
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail
Akasa Ultra Quiet 400W Paxpower Active PFC ATX2.0 PSU - Black Nickel with Blue LED Fan
Akasa AK-ZEN-01-BK Zen Black Case - No PSU
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Black) - OEM
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue
for a monitor i am using a goodmans gtvl 19wdvd (it is a t.v with a vga port)

i am planing to have xp pro installed on this computer 
if there is any thing else i need also tell me that please 
my two main concerns that i am not sure about are the power supply and the make shift monitor


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

everything is decent. the akasa psu is not the best, but it is still a high quality unit. if you dont plan on upgrading the system, it will run. if you plan on upgrading go for more wattage (from a quality brand of course) one thing that you forgot is the video card, and your mobo does not have onboard. this seems like a budget system, so whats the point of getting an sli mobo anyways? you could get a mobo with integrated video, or you could buy a standalone, depending on what you plan on doing?


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail --------------------------------------- ok i have found a video card would this be compatible with the rest of the computer as i am on a budget


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

even if this video card is compatible im not sure it will be good enough as i do need very good quality graphics because i am always playing films on it can u suggest a better one that is quite cheap please unless u think this one should be good enough - remembering the system will be running xp pro


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

i thought about what was said before should i upgrade to this psu instead 
is it good enough quality

OcUK Huntkey 550W PSU


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

never heard of this psu, seems like a store brand, which doesnt bode well for it. as for video, any graphics card will play films absolutely fine.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Antec Basic 500W PSU
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU
av u heard of any of the psu listed above and are they good quality


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

if u are unfamiliar with these psu's cud u give me an example of one that is compatible and good quality and quite cheap i have about £40 to spend on one


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

is this motherboard any better than the one i am planning on having
Asrock 939NF6G-VSTA Micro ATX (Socket 939) PCI-Express DDR Motherboard
and if it is is it compatible with the components


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The FSP is good, much better than the Alaska. I would raise the budget though. I would look at the Antec Trio 550w. That will go good with a card like the 7600GT.

I would also go with an Intel/AMD combo. Take a look at this:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320

eVGA GeForce 8400GS
Antec TP3 Trio 550w


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

is this motherboard any better than the one i am planning on having
Asrock 939NF6G-VSTA Micro ATX (Socket 939) PCI-Express DDR Motherboard
and if it is is it compatible with the components 
also i dont have much to spend and the system will be a second computer in the house so what wud u suggest


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

i am getting all the components from www.overclockers.co.uk so could u give me sum adrice on parts from there please


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

that mobo is a s939 mobo, you chose a am2 cpu. the system that you have now is perfectly fine. if you want, you could get that fsp psu. they are all in the same tier, only difference is wattage. the trio 550w is good, but it is $35 out of his price range, and is in the same tier, though higher up.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

this is my over all parts list then is every thin compatible and will work well together

Asus M2N4-SLI (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard	£46.99
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)	£16.44
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)	£25.48
Maxtor Diamondmax 20 160GB STM3160211AS SATA-II 2MB Cache - OEM	£31.71
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail	£37.59
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU £46.99
Akasa AK-ZEN-01-BK Zen Black Case - No PSU	£30.54
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Black) - OEM	£17.61
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable £3.51
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable	£2.34
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM	£14.09
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue	£3.51
Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail	£25.84
using goodmans gtvl 19wdvd as a monitor

i dont rly want to spend much more but if there is any thing not compatible or needed/uneeded please tell me


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The only thing I would check and I havent checked >>>> is the FSP PSU >>>> is it a 70% efficient unit ???? FSP sells some very mediocre units in the 70% efficiency catagory >>>> if the model you are looking at is 80% or higher than I will agree with Floyd >>>> but ifs its the 70% versions I have had nothing but *bum* luck with them!!


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

on the websyt i am looking at it says the fsp is over 85 percent


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

linderman said:


> The only thing I would check and I havent checked >>>> is the FSP PSU >>>> is it a 70% efficient unit ???? FSP sells some very mediocre units in the 70% efficiency catagory >>>> if the model you are looking at is 80% or higher than I will agree with Floyd >>>> but ifs its the 70% versions I have had nothing but *bum* luck with them!!


The FSP 450w is the cheapy with 70% effeciency and no PFC.

What is an "OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable"?


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

how will tht psu impact the computer and is tht gd enough quality or is it prone to breaking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have heard very good things about the FSP blue storm >>>> if its an 85% efficient model >>>> then its their quality models

go for it ! MUCH better than the other one you suggested >>>> Asaka and the unknown one ????? YUCK

the antec Basiq I am unsure of >>>> check the efficiency rating ????


There is no such thing as efficient JUNK >>>>> thank good any unit 80% or more is a keeper (usually) as long as it wasnt rated at 25C


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-002-GE&groupid=701&catid=48&subcat=153
this is the OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Joe, the Basiq has the bad caps in it, I would only go for the Trio/Quad, Earthwatts, and NeoHE from Antec.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Asus M2N4-SLI (Socket AM2) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard	£46.99
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket 754/939/940/AM2)	£16.44
Crucial 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 PC2-4200C4 Dual Channel Kit (CT2KIT6464AA53E)	£25.48
Maxtor Diamondmax 20 160GB STM3160211AS SATA-II 2MB Cache - OEM	£31.71
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2.2GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail	£37.59
FSP Sparkle Blue Storm 2 500W ATX2.0 PSU	£46.99
Akasa AK-ZEN-01-BK Zen Black Case - No PSU	£30.54
NEC AD5170 18x18 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter (Black) - OEM	£17.61
Akasa Serial ATA 45cm DAYGLO Blue Data Cable	£3.51
OcUK Value AT/ATX Mains Cable	£2.34
Logitech Deluxe 650 Cordless Desktop Black - OEM	£14.09
Akasa Rounded Ultra ATA133/100/66 IDE Cable (0.45m) - Blue	£3.51
Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail	£25.84

this is the whole list of parts i am thinking of getting shud i bye all these parts and will they gave me a reliable computer


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree with you there 100% Matt ray:


i knew there was a reason why I was not familiar with that Basiq unit >>>>> YUCK


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes; you should be fine with your spec >>>>>


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

shud i go for a 

Asus GeForce EN7300TC 512MB DDR TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail £30.54
or
Asus ATI Radeon X1050/TD 128MB HyperMemory TV-Out/DVI (PCI-Express) - Retail £25.84


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. :smile:


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

which video card shud i go for (listed above in different post )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The X1050 is good, better than the 7100GS. The only thing I would change if I had more money is maybe get an Athlon 64 X2.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-166-AM&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=803


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

will the Athlon 64 X2 perform better considering it is only 2.0ghz and the other is 2.2ghz( or is the athlon 64 x2 -- x2 2.0ghz)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is two cores running at 2.0 GHz as opposed to one core running at 2.2 GHz. And with the AMD Dual Core optimizer, both cores can work together on one thread (task).


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

so the Athlon 64 X2 will be faster than the athlon 64


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

it will at least not get bogged down as easily. i can honestly say i enjoy having a dual core. and actually guys, the akasa psu is a good unit. same tier as the antec and the fsp, but the fsp is more powerful.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

which is better 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00GHz (Socket AM2) - Retail £42.29
or
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ (Socket 939) - OEM £39.94
and are they compatible
o i dont think the second is compatible is it


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

No, only the AM2 is compatible. Other than that, they will be the same. If you want to be technical, you can say that the AM2 CPU has a newer memory controller on die because it supports DDR2.

Bottom line, only the first one you listed will work in your build. Socket 939 and Socket AM2 are not pin compatible.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

do i need screws etc if what kind if u can plz show me the product on www.overclockers.co.uk 
if they are not on this syt can u please tell me the lengh etc


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Any screws you will need will come with the case.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

